
Who the f*ck is this Product Manager at my startup? - raghunayyar
https://medium.com/@raghunayyar/who-the-f-ck-is-this-product-manager-at-my-startup-bd67fbdba7c4#.y6wx9xne0
======
kafkaesq
Aside from the dripping snark -- that's quite a conspicuous assumed gender
prerequisite, in reference to both the CEO and PM roles (where it's clear he's
talking about these roles in the abstract, not just in regard to the
individuals filling them in his current company):

 _This guy is a... It’s his baby after all... no matter how much experience he
has... Hence, he needs... His job is to..._

